# Lagaña.....



## rich7

Por favor lean esto y diganme que opinan.....


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=895177#post895177


----------



## Jellby

Yo siempre he dicho "legaña". El DRAE dice que viene de "lagaña", aunque en "lagaña" remite a "legaña", vaya lío


----------



## diegodbs

No sé si en España se usa en alguna región "lagaña", pero siempre he dicho y he oído decir "legaña".


----------



## Sofia29

Yo digo y siempre he oído decir (en Argentina) lagaña.


----------



## lazarus1907

Legaña, lagaña, magaña, pitaña y pitarra. ¿Quién da más? Pero, como Diego, yo lo que uso es legaña.



> Legaña, h. 1600; la forma más extendida y antigua es *lagaña*; S. XIV. Voz común al castellano con el catalán, S XII, y el occitano, S. XIII. Origen incierto, probablemente prerromano, quizá de la misma etimología proto-hispánica que el vasco lakaiña, que significa "hebra", "aspereza", "nudo de árbol", "gajo", suponiendo que el sentido primitivo fuese "brizna" (acepción al parecer documentada en el cat. ant. llaganya), de donde "broza", "menudencia", y de ahí "legaña".
> 
> Diccionario etimológico de la lengua castellana, Joan Corominas _©_ _Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Bilma

Lagaña en México.


----------



## Hidrocálida

yo digo lagaña mi abuela quien era española siempre nos corregia y nos decía que lo correcto era legaña  
Al fial perdió la batalla pues todos los nietos utilizamos lagaña
Saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo siempre digo "lagaña" aunque en teoría en España se dice "legaña".


----------



## rich7

Muy bien amigos gracias.


----------



## bb008

Hola en Venezuela también decimos "Lagaña".


----------



## Kerena

En Colombia decimos lagaña, aunque he leído que lo correcto es legaña.


----------



## Polizón

Por acá es de ambas formas. Hay quienes dicen legaña y quienes dicen lagaña.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, ni lagaña, ni legaña. Para nosotros el término es "chele".

Saludes.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es lagaña.


----------



## coquis14

Kerena said:


> En Colombia decimos lagaña, aunque he leído que lo correcto es legaña.


Lo mismo por acá pero ahora no me acuerdo en donde lo leí , tal vez fue acá mismo en el foro.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

coquis14 said:


> Lo mismo por acá pero ahora no me acuerdoe donde lo leí , tal vez fue acá mismo en el foro.
> Saludos


 
Pero ya más arriba también leiste que cualquier forma es correcta. Lagaña es la formas más antigua.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá también se dice lagaña, aunque hay otro término utilizado: chinguiña.  Échense esa...


----------



## jorgealbertor

En Perú siempre he oído que le dicen _legaña_ y yo siempre le he dicho legaña. Cuando me mude a EE.UU. me empecé a juntar con gente de todos lados especialmente de Colombia y note que ellos dicen _lagaña. _Tambien viví en Chile por tres años y note que ellos al igual dicen lagañas. Lo busque en varios diccionarios y aparece que la palabra correcta es legaña pero que legaña proviene de la palabra lagaña antiguamente. Una vez leí que lagaña era la palabra vulgar de referirse a la mucosa proveniente de las glándulas de los párpados. Muchos paises utilizan la palabra lagaña, opino que RAE debería incorpar la palabra lagaña nuevamente en el diccionario como sinonimo de la palabra legaña.


----------



## javier8907

Yo, al igual que otros españoles, siempre digo y he oído decir l*e*gaña, o en todo caso pitarra ("tienes los ojos pitarrosos"). Porque formar un adjetivo de "legaña"... ¿Legañudo? La verdad es que me suena hasta feo; imaginaos la frase "Qué legañudo vas".

Según la RAE es "legañoso", aunque no lo he oído en mi vida.


----------



## mirx

javier8907 said:


> Yo, al igual que otros españoles, siempre digo y he oído decir l*e*gaña, o en todo caso pitarra ("tienes los ojos pitarrosos"). Porque formar un adjetivo de "legaña"... ¿Legañudo? La verdad es que me suena hasta feo; imaginaos la frase "Qué legañudo vas".
> 
> Según la RAE es "legañoso", aunque no lo he oído en mi vida.


 
En México se dice de toda la vida "lagañoso" que obviamente viene de "lagaña"; que por cierto Jorge ALberto, sí está incluida en el diccionario.


----------



## Flabilu

Hola a todos.

Alguien podría ayudarme? Me gustaría saber lo que es *"lagaña"*.

No he encontrado su significado en ninguna parte.

Muchas gracias a quiénes me lo puedan ayudar.


----------



## Servando

Flabilu said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Alguien podría ayudarme? Me gustaría saber lo que es *"lagaña"*.
> 
> No he encontrado su significado en ninguna parte.
> 
> Muchas gracias a quiénes me lo puedan ayudar.



El nombre correcto es Legaña, pero es raro que alguien en México le llame así, todos dicen lagaña, no sé si suceda lo mismo en otros países.

*legaña *



f. Secreción del lagrimal que se seca en el borde de los párpados o en la comisura de los ojos.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Vaya, ni sabía que lo _correcto_ es l*e*gaña!
En efecto, l*a*gaña(s) en México.


----------



## Flabilu

Muchas gracias por sus ayudas. 

Ahora lo entendi, es por eso que no lo encuentré, el correcto es *legraña*.

Abrazos!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Flabilu said:


> Muchas gracias por sus ayudas.
> 
> Ahora lo entendi, es por eso que no lo encuentré, el correcto es *legraña*.  *legaña* . Y ojo, en México nadie lo dice así (como 120 millones de perosnas, nada más)
> 
> Abrazos!


----------



## Flabilu

Disculpame, lo escribí errado. Es *LEGAÑA*!

Es verdad, como puede tantas personas hablaren "errado", no? Pero lo que ocurre, es que "legaña" lo encontré en los diccionários que busqué. Qué raro!, no?

Gracias!


----------



## 0scar

Figuran las dos:*

lagaña**.*
 (De or. inc., quizá prerromano).
* 1.     * f. *legaña.*
_Real Academia Española © _


----------



## ManPaisa

Flabilu said:


> Disculpame, lo escribí errado. Es *LEGAÑA*!
> 
> Es verdad, como puede tantas personas hablaren "errado", no? Pero lo que ocurre, es que "legaña" lo encontré en los diccionários que busqué. Qué raro!, no?
> 
> Gracias!


 

Los dos términos son correctos. Por aquí se dice *lagaña,* con a. 
_Remela_ en portugués.


----------



## Elohim

En Andalucía se dice tanto lagaña como legaña. Eso sí, a mí me corregían cuando decía "lagaña" por "legaña". Pensé que "lagaña" estaba mal dicho. Qué bien saber que no.


----------



## Pinairun

Pues en algunos sitios también le llaman "*m*agaña".
En el DRAE:


> *magaña**2**.*
> (De or. inc., quizá prerromano, como _lagaña_).
> * 1.     * f._ And._ y_ Cantb._ *legaña.*



Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador*, ni lagaña, ni legaña. Para nosotros el término es "chele".
> 
> Saludes.


¿Por qué estaremos tan solos en esto?


----------



## Maga_F

mirx said:


> En México se dice de toda la vida "lagañoso" que obviamente viene de "lagaña"; que por cierto Jorge ALberto, sí está incluida en el diccionario.


 
En Perú, por lo general he escuchado LEGAÑA una que otra vez escuché LAGAÑA y consultando al diccionario pues estamos en lo correcto los que decimos LEGAÑA.


----------



## ManPaisa

Maga_F said:


> En Perú, por lo general he escuchado LEGAÑA una que otra vez escuché LAGAÑA y consultando al diccionario pues estamos en lo correcto los que decimos LEGAÑA.


 
Y los que decimos *lagaña* también, así que todos felices y contentos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ManPaisa said:


> Y los que decimos *lagaña* también, así que todos felices y contentos.


 
Bueno, sí, excepto cuando se acumulan por la noche y de madrugada ya ni puedes abrir los ojos... se siente bien requetefeo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Bueno, sí, excepto cuando se acumulan por la noche y de madrugada ya ni puedes abrir los ojos... se siente bien requetefeo.


 
Peor lo siente y lo ve la/el que está a tu lado...


----------



## Valtiel

Yo suelo oír _lagaña_, pero a veces también _legaña_. Sin embargo, yo me decanto por _pitarra_.


----------

